# stopped-up shower & toilets



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

Would it help to eliminate accumulation of hair and gunk in the shower if I poured a bottle of clorox down the shower drain?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I've heard of people doing this. Infact yesterday I was joking with my boss about what a great idea Draino is.

It DOESNT do anything and everyone buys it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Try putting about a half a cup of baking soda down the shower drain, followed by a cup of white vinegar. The foaming loosens some clogs. This only works if most or all of the water has gone down, i.e. a slow drain fix, won't do much for a serious clog. If done regularly it can keep them from clogging. I don't think this will work in a toilet and i have not used the method for toilets. If a plunger won't take care of a toilet that's stopped up, it usualy has to be snaked. I have used Drano before in sinks and sometimes it works but it's not that great.



Unregistered said:


> Would it help to eliminate accumulation of hair and gunk in the shower if I poured a bottle of clorox down the shower drain?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

It would be great if you signed your post so we know who you are - hint hint!
Better yet, register here: http://www.contractorschatroom.com/register.php? - HINT HINT!

Nathan <--- Signed


----------

